# JSF - läuft ausserhalb des servlet-containers?



## ruutaiokwu (13. Okt 2010)

hallo zusammen,

bin gerade an meinen ersten übungen mit java server faces.

nun sieht es mir ganz danach aus, dass dieses web-framework AUSSERHALB des web-containers laufen muss, was impliziert, dass ich die beiden libraries "jsf-impl.jar" sowie "jsp-api.jar" nicht im deployment der webapp unter /WEB-INF/lib reinpacken kann? (sondern dem app-server mitgeben muss...) ist das korrekt so?

irgendwie ziemlich doof, vor allem wenn man keinen root-zugriff auf das application-server-verzeichnis hat!!! (ist bei mir aber nicht der fall - das nur eine annahme...)

mit struts (zumindest v.1) war das nicht der fall, dort war es kein problem, die struts-framework-jar's unter /WEB-INF/lib reinzupacken.

irgendwie passt mir jsf an und für sich schon nicht wirklich (besser gesagt finde ich es echt ätzend!) und wenn sich meine frage noch bewahrheitet sieht es ganz düster aus...


grüsse, jan


----------



## maki (13. Okt 2010)

> nun sieht es mir ganz danach aus, dass dieses web-framework AUSSERHALB des web-containers laufen muss


Wie kommst du denn auf so etwas???

JSF ist ein Java Web Framework, es setzt einen ServletContainer voraus, ohne diesen geht gar nix.

struts 1?
Ja, ich erinnere mich, das war so richtig gut &zeitgemäss, ca. 2002-2004... 

Moderne Alternativen zu JSF ist zB. Wicket, gibt auch noch mehr, einfach mal suchen.

Ansonsten verstehe ich deine Frage bzw. dein Problem wohl nicht?
Die Server Doku sollte ja wohl verraten ob JSF in der benötigten Version unterstützt wird.


----------



## ruutaiokwu (13. Okt 2010)

hallo,

ich meine damit folgendes: ich muss die beiden libraries im verzeichnis "jboss_minimal\server\default\deploy\jboss-web.deployer\jsf-libs" haben. (bei jboss...)

falls ich diese lösche und ins deployment reinpacke (/WEB-INF/lib/) geht gar nichts mehr.

das meine ich mit innerhalb des servlet-/webcontainers nicht lauffähig.

BEI STRUTS1 IST DAS DEFINITIV NICHT DER FALL !
(...und beides sind doch sog. "webframeworks"?)

aber es scheint mir fast so, als wäre JSF eine komplette andere "engine" (analog JSP), mit der man den ganzen app server erweitert...


gruss, jan


----------



## stareagle (13. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

es sollte aber auch funktionieren, wenn alle Libs (inkl. JSF), die von der Anwendung benötigt werden im WAR/EAR liegen. Da muss irgendwas anderes falschen laufen. Was kommen für Fehlermeldungen? Was ist im Log des JBoss an Meldungen zu finden?

Gruß

Stareagle


----------



## ruutaiokwu (14. Okt 2010)

hallo stareagle,

besten dank für deine antwort; 

nun ist es folgendermassen:

ich verwende immer noch jboss 4.2.3, und dort ist von grund auf jsf integriert: unter dem pfad jboss\server\default\deploy\jboss-web.deployer\jsf-libs\ befinden sich folgender libraries:

- "jsf-impl.jar" (jsf 1.2)
- "jsf-api.jar" (jsf 1.2)
- "jboss-faces.jar" (etwas jboss-spezifisches)

...wenn ich nun die dateien "jsf-impl.jar" sowie "jsf-api.jar" in diesem verzeichnis durch durch die 2er-version von jsf ersetzte, geht alles bestens; unter eclipse im webprojekt füge ich diese dann nicht mehr unter /WEB-INF/lib/ hinzu, sondern nur als eclipse-projekt-runtime. (zum auflösen der abhängigkeiten...)

das geht soweit. wenn ich diese libraries unter jboss\server\default\deploy\jboss-web.deployer\jsf-libs\ lösche, und diesem im deployment mitgebe (ablegen unter /WEB-INF/lib/ sowie als classpath definieren) klappt nichts mehr.

(von mir aus gesehen das einzig wahre, wenn es funktionieren würde - schliesslich will ich selber bestimmen, welche jsf-version ich verwenden will...!)

gestern habe ich das nur mit "jsf-impl.jar" sowie "jsf-api.jar" versucht, heute habe ich noch zusätzlich "jboss-faces.jar" ins deployment genommen; doch nichts klappt...

die fehlermeldungen von der eclipse-konsole sind hier ersichtlich: http://rapidshare.com/files/424968488/errors.txt

-> betr. erste fehlermeldung "java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.jboss.web.jsf.integration.config.JBossJSFConfigureListener": diese klasse ist in den libraries definitiv vorhanden...

gruss, jan


----------



## ruutaiokwu (14. Okt 2010)

...habe die lösung gefunden: [#LPS-154] Fix JBoss to run JSF Facelets 1.1 sample plugins - Liferay Issues

das funktioniert!


danke & gruss, jan


----------

